# Exodus EX Anarchy 6.5



## trotter13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anybody tried this speaker after the shoot out? If so how'd they sound?
TOM


----------



## Hondacru27 (May 25, 2010)

trotter13 said:


> Has anybody tried this speaker after the shoot out? If so how'd they sound?
> TOM


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...chy-midbass-midrange-before-after-review.html


----------

